# A Good Chinese Watch



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Just to see if there are such things have you got a trouble free Chinese auto that has worked as advertised and that you would be prepared to recommend  I anticipate a one post thread :huh:

Here are two that have behaved impeccably for years.



Aeromatic Pilots Watch. Faultless......unknown movement.



Parnis Sea Gull ST555. Behaved flawlessly :thumbsup:

If you've got em flaunt them.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Never had a spot of bother with these or any of my other Chinese cheapies. :thumbsup:

I like Chinese curry sauce as well. :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some older ones.


----------



## pmastin (Feb 25, 2018)

I thi k they all look fab and would wear any


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this keeps great time.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

My two...



...and...



Ok, so the second is not auto, it is manual wind, but it's still a pretty decent watch especially with the display back you get!



All old pics

J


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

This "Swiss" or German or mongrel watch isn't really bad, but not very good. It's got a Shanghai 3N movement in it, according to a sharp-eyed member here. I haven't worn it much lately. I should flip it.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Both work fine


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> This "Swiss" or German or mongrel watch isn't really bad, but not very good. It's got a Shanghai 3N movement in it, according to a sharp-eyed member here. I haven't worn it much lately. I should flip it.


 After a worthy gulp of that sweet magic potion, anything bro!! :thumbsup: :notworthy:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've had these two Alphas since 2008...



















...both are still running ok & looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Join @JimboJames1972 with the Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue with sapphire crystal.

Great time keeping and a joy to use its column wheel chronograph ST19 movement:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great, a Chinese Cheapies thread - oops, sorry Roger, I see that you only specify country of origin rather than price point. 

In fact, many of the watches so far shown do not really fit into my category of "Chinese Cheapy. I myself have a weakness for getting "down and dirty" every now and then among the weird and wonderful bargain basement jobbies that cost under £50, often well under that figure. At this level, buying and wearing a Chinese mechanical watch is a bit of a risk, with the most common faults being bits of the dial and hands falling off, screw-down crowns instantly losing their threads, calendar buttons packing up, and of course, that marvellous fault whereby an automatic watch is actually a hand-wind model with the rotor unable to wind the watch properly. Descriptions in adverts of these bottom rung watches are also often inaccurate, and a huge pot of salt needs to be taken when reading them. Nevertheless, I have had great fun with really cheap Chinese mechanical watches, and some of them have genuinely surprised me by being fit for purpose and actually rather attractive in the flesh.

I won't go in to the various brand names used on these watches here because members will know that I have written quite a bit for the Forum about cheap Chinese watches. When I do go a bit bonkers and buy a couple of these watches, I usually use a site like Amazon, because if something goes wrong, there is no problem with getting a refund or replacement, often with no need to return the defective item. And with such inexpensive watches, one is not too afraid of losing one's cash if a dud purchase remains dud. :biggrin:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

"Wolex" pair for under £12


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

A few that have survived over 5 years all under £15



And one of the gaffers


----------

